# Last year closing merit of SMDC.



## Shady (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi everyone. So my aggregate is 82.3%. I'm really looking forward to get into Shalamar medical college. What are my chances? Plus what was the closing meri last year for MBBS?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I went to SMDC to submit the forms and they said the merit last year was 79.8 or something like that. But it's hard to believe because I've heard FMH closed at 82% and shalamar is mostly above it. But if they said its around 80 it must be. You have a very good chance to get in though. I have somewhat similar merit and im applying there too. Best of luck to you too!


----------



## Shady (Oct 5, 2016)

Really? They said it was around 80? :!: What i've heard it was around 82 something..
Anyways best of luck to both of usHave you applied somewhere else?


----------



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

It was around 80% last year.

*This year it will supposedly go higher cz people got a whole lot of marks (compared to previous years)*


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

It varies every year. Some years its 80 other year's its 81 or 82. But I've never heard of higher than that. Their interview weighs 4% so try to score higher on that. Yes I applied to govt on foreign seat. And also to cmh Lmdc sharif and fmh. What about you?


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

does anybody know the last date to apply in smdc? it doesn't say anything on their website.


----------



## Hanya (Jan 14, 2014)

FutureDr. said:


> I went to SMDC to submit the forms and they said the merit last year was 79.8 or something like that. But it's hard to believe because I've heard FMH closed at 82% and shalamar is mostly above it. But if they said its around 80 it must be. You have a very good chance to get in though. I have somewhat similar merit and im applying there too. Best of luck to you too!


I got a call from FMH last year with 80.(Second list tho)


----------



## VelaneDeBeaute (Sep 4, 2012)

It's 9th November I think, because they'll display the list on 11th.


rafiaqureshi said:


> does anybody know the last date to apply in smdc? it doesn't say anything on their website.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

VelaneDeBeaute said:


> It's 9th November I think, because they'll display the list on 11th.
> 
> 
> rafiaqureshi said:
> ...


No its not. The last date was something like 3rd november i think. Now interviews are taking place. So it means the deadline is over for applying.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> does anybody know the last date to apply in smdc? it doesn't say anything on their website.


It is on their websites homepage. The last day to submit forms is 9th Nov. And 11th Nov will be the day the merit list will be displayed.


----------



## Noor13579 (Nov 1, 2016)

I have an aggregate of 84.384, is there a chance i'll be selected?


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

FutureDr. said:


> I went to SMDC to submit the forms and they said the merit last year was 79.8 or something like that. But it's hard to believe because I've heard FMH closed at 82% and shalamar is mostly above it. But if they said its around 80 it must be. You have a very good chance to get in though. I have somewhat similar merit and im applying there too. Best of luck to you too!


it will be around 83% , normally shalamar's merit goes approx 5% minus the uhs merit, that is what is happening last 5 years since i got into shalamar !


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

Noor13579 said:


> I have an aggregate of 84.384, is there a chance i'll be selected?


 you stand a very good chance . and dont lose open if you dont see your name in the first list .. 5 years back when i got admission my name was in 2nd waiting list


----------



## Shady (Oct 5, 2016)

Has they called everyone?? I havent got my call yet :'''(


----------

